# anyone know what happened to riftzoneaquatics?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i havent been able to get ahold of him and his site doesnt seem to be getting updated regularly anymore
www.riftzoneaquatics.com Malawi & Tanganyikan Cichlids Sales & Forum Vancouver BC Canada

anyone know if he's still around and in the hobby?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

What exactly did you want from him


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

1-2 female yellow labs and maybe a m/ff of maylandia esterae (red male variant)


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

If the sponsors here dont have it (your easiest option)

Then try here, not sure if there is currently a group buy going on

Cichlaholic.com - Fish Lists


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

I am still around, I have put the site on the back burner for a while and will be getting things back up and running after the fishing season is over.. 
Thank you
Clayton


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool, hoping you'll still be around when we move to a bigger appartment and i can finally start up a big tanganyikan tank


----------

